# How to make a speed bump?



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

There should already be a footing/foundation there. Dig down a few inches and it should be there. Is your garage floor crushed limestone too? If so just use crushed limestone to bring the floor up to the door or else lower the door to the limestone. If it's concrete I'd extend the concrete under the door where it should have been (excavate down to the foundation so the new concrete sits on it, wouldn't hurt to epoxy some rebar into the edge of the existing slab so it extends into the new apron). Slope the new apron slightly to drain outside. When you finish the driveway make sure it is about 3/4" lower than the garage slab and slopes away from the garage so that water won't drain into the garage.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

jogr said:


> There should already be a footing/foundation there. Dig down a few inches and it should be there. Is your garage floor crushed limestone too? If so just use crushed limestone to bring the floor up to the door or else lower the door to the limestone. If it's concrete I'd extend the concrete under the door where it should have been (excavate down to the foundation so the new concrete sits on it, wouldn't hurt to epoxy some rebar into the edge of the existing slab so it extends into the new apron). Slope the new apron slightly to drain outside. When you finish the driveway make sure it is about 3/4" lower than the garage slab and slopes away from the garage so that water won't drain into the garage.


You might want to consider installing a French (trench) Drain all the way across the door opening... level with the garage floor. At best, you will hate yourself for leaving a continually aggravating 3/4" drop off, and at worst, you could be sued as a local builder here was, for leaving a trip hazard like that. A lady caught her foot on that 3/4" lip, tripped, and fell into the garage... big stink!

The drain will take care of all water and snow melt.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Someone poured your concrete (required garage slab in the U.S.) too short of reaching the garage door. OR.....The door is adjustable to close completely. It is in the owners manual, read it. Be safe, G


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I guess I didn't say what I wanted to say. LOL. Yes, no 3/4 trip edge. I meant the apron needs to slope down from the garage floor height to the driveway height and that there should be at least a 3/4" difference between the two but the slope of the apron would be between the two so no trip edge.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's a very over-exagerated example of how we usually do garage entry slopes. The door actually touches down on the sloped part at a level that is lower than the main part of the garage floor slab.

This view is from the outside, looking inward.


----------

